# The Pyres of Armageddon by David Annandale



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/yarrick-the-pyres-of-armageddon-hardback.html

Might be vaguely interesting, due for it covering the second war for Armageddon, with all the recent stuff covering the third war. 

Though I cant help but shake a feeling that the Armageddon conflicts have been massively overexposed. Surely theres other just as interesting and important fights to go over? Instead of endlessly returning to Armageddon.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/yarrick-the-pyres-of-armageddon-hardback.html
> 
> Might be vaguely interesting, due for it covering the second war for Armageddon, with all the recent stuff covering the third war.
> 
> Though I cant help but shake a feeling that the Armageddon conflicts have been massively overexposed. Surely theres other just as interesting and important fights to go over? Instead of endlessly returning to Armageddon.


The Third War is a little overexposed. The Second War NEEDS MORE exposure. Seriously this novel is overdue by a huge margin; the rise of Sebastian "The Old Man" Yarrick and the beginning of his personal emnity with Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka, the heroic sacrifice of Kurtiz Mannheim and the Iron Skulls, and most of all the the legendary Siege of Hades Hive. This a novel that should have been written long ago, kudos to David Annandale for being the one to finally do it.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't forget Dante arriving, taking command of the Imperial Forces and then doing a balls out drop into the HQ of Ghazghkull. I can just imagine how awesome it would be to read endless chapters of how bleak the situation is and the loss they are facing, when the Astartes finally arrive and turn the tide.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The cover artwork is disappointing. Cartoonish, not at all grimdark. Not what a new and promising writer like Annandale needs.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> The cover artwork is disappointing. Cartoonish, not at all grimdark. Not what a new and promising writer like Annandale needs.


The artwork is not the only problem with the cover art. Why did they have to go and change the entire design and layout of the cover from the previous entries in the series? 

Why did this








have to turn into this?









Someone at BL must really hate consistent and organised bookshelves...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Pyres of Armageddon. Its a decent read, but unlike the earlier Yarrick novels, this one feels fairly forgettable as the second battle for armageddon have been detailed well, unlike Yarrick's earlier exploits that felt far fresher to read about. Though it was interesting to see the political scheming and ineptness of Von Strab as he turned it into a collosal disaster.

Also, its half of a tale. The novel ending right after the siege of Hades hive. clocking in at around 250pages. The astartes have not yet arrived at this point.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

'forgettable'

That just about sums up David Annandales writing full stop.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Doelago said:


> The artwork is not the only problem with the cover art. Why did they have to go and change the entire design and layout of the cover from the previous entries in the series?
> 
> Why did this
> 
> ...


BL does that a lot with bookseries, it makes me twitch.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Huh. Surprised it ended before the Blood Angels got there. I figured this would also be Annandale's vehicle to show Calistarius go through his change.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Vitarus said:


> Huh. Surprised it ended before the Blood Angels got there. I figured this would also be Annandale's vehicle to show Calistarius go through his change.


Knowing Black Library's penchant for smaller volumes these days, he was probably ordered to split it into two books.

Though it could be neat if the second half was from Calistarius' perspective as the astartes recieve the message and punch through the warp storm. And the following campaign against the orcs.

But I worry, should the above be the case. That we might be looking at yet another LE Lords of the Space marines book.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> But I worry, should the above be the case. That we might be looking at yet another LE Lords of the Space marines book.


I wouldn't think they'd give two Lords books to the (more or less) same character. But, of course, I wouldn't think they'd do a whole lot of things they've done.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Saw this in GW and decided to have a quick look at it, just to see if it really and truly was the Second War for Armgaeddon. Opened up to a random page early in the book and saw something that made me very very sad; Setheno.

I am SICK of that stupid Mary Sue "Hyper-Awesome to the MAX" Sister of Battle. She is the absolute worst character I have read in any 40k book and I wish that Annandale would stop inserting her into EVERYTHING that he writes. Let's actually count what is wrong with her;

-She single-handedly annihilated her entire Sisterhood when they fell to Chaos. Not impossible but pushing it.
-She used this to become some kind of free agent that's basically an Inquisitor but not answerable to the Inquistion. BS
-She's taller than a Space Marine despite being unaugmented. BS.
-Inquisitors are intimidated by her. UTTER BS!
-She can talk Space Marines into trusting her over their sworn battle-brothers in only one or two conversations. BS.
-She seems to keep cropping up wherever really important stuff happens despite many of the events she is at being very far from each other, suggesting she can just go anywhere in the galaxy and people accept her authority. BS.

The addition of this godawful excuse for a character has ruined Yarrick: Pyres of Armgaeddon for me.


LotN


----------

